# Android Market Not Connected



## clshores (Oct 19, 2011)

My 32GB Touchpad is suddenly unable to connect to the Android Market. WiFi is working because I can browse the internet. When I open the Market I got the no connection message.

Any Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## zbenjam (Nov 14, 2011)

I have had this happen before when the touchpad reset its date to the UNIX epoch of January 1st 1970. If it is on that date try changing to the current date and see if that helps!


----------



## clshores (Oct 19, 2011)

zbenjam said:


> I have had this happen before when the touchpad reset its date to the UNIX epoch of January 1st 1970. If it is on that date try changing to the current date and see if that helps!


Genius!

I never even thought to look at the date/time.

Chris


----------



## malbee (Oct 18, 2011)

I love forums!!! Fixed it....thanks for posting! Just FYI, this happened to me after I let the TP battery go completely dead...


----------



## scmobileman (Oct 13, 2011)

zbenjam said:


> I have had this happen before when the touchpad reset its date to the UNIX epoch of January 1st 1970. If it is on that date try changing to the current date and see if that helps!


Thank you very much for this fix. I'm on vacation and I was having the same problem. Not only could I not login to the market but also any app that I have that uses a secure connection (banking, amex, etc) stopped working as well. Any idea why it does that? Thanks again.


----------



## zbenjam (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad it worked! Sorry honestly I don't know why this fixes these issues my only guess it has somethig to do with the SSL handshake between the touchpad and server. Maybe a developer could shed some more light?


----------

